# Question about SUSTAINABLE Palm Oil



## Sanctuary (Nov 25, 2012)

I have been reading lately about palm oil production....and was quite disturbed about some of the info I read.  My question is....has anyone found a supplier of sustainable palm oil for a decent price.  I am looking to buy in bulk so if anyone out there knows of a seller could you please contact me.  I will now only be using sustainable palm oil for my CP recipes, and I need a good supplier at a reasonable price.  Thanks for all the help.

Blessings
Sanctuary


----------



## Soapsugoii (Nov 25, 2012)

I get mine from Soapers Choice.


----------



## danahuff (Nov 25, 2012)

Bramble Berry's is sustainable and pretty decent price. But Soapsugoii has a good suggestion with Soaper's Choice. Their palm oil is not only sustainable but also organic. I know some customers like the idea that the soap they buy is made from organic materials.


----------



## judymoody (Nov 25, 2012)

I buy from Soapers' Choice as well.  The price is very reasonable, even with shipping.

I buy 4 jugs of oils from them at a time because the shipping is the same for either 3 or 4 jugs.


----------



## cheesenoodle (Nov 25, 2012)

Does anyone know about Whole Foods' palm oil?  I assume it's somewhat "sustainable" even though none of that really is "sustainable" even if they say it is..


----------



## Maythorn (Nov 25, 2012)

cheesenoodle said:
			
		

> Does anyone know about Whole Foods' palm oil?  I assume it's somewhat "sustainable" even though none of that really is "sustainable" even if they say it is..



Why do you think they are just saying that?  I hope companies aren't being false.  Wouldn't they have to prove  they were selling sustainabie?


----------



## serfmunke (Nov 25, 2012)

Babassu Oil is an alternative and most who use it absolutely love it!


----------



## cheesenoodle (Nov 25, 2012)

Maythorn said:
			
		

> cheesenoodle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is a loose definition of what 'sustainable' is depending on who you ask, which is what makes me wonder!


----------



## Lindy (Nov 25, 2012)

Here's my problem with sustainable.  They have already destroyed the forest they needed for the plantation.  There are also some that are hiring thugs to bully and sometimes kill the small farmers who won't sell them their land so they can expand without destroying further forest to remain 'sustainable'.  They are using child labour and their labour is often slave labour by any other name.  I was willing to accept sustainable until I did some deeper research and found out about these things.  The other thing that I find interesting is that unlike certified organic their names will not appear on any lists so you can't do your own research into their plantation.

I do not begrudge anyone the use of palm, it is a personal choice, but those are the reasons I won't use sustainable palm either....  :?


----------



## Gryfonmoon (Nov 25, 2012)

Lindy said:
			
		

> Here's my problem with sustainable.  They have already destroyed the forest they needed for the plantation.  There are also some that are hiring thugs to bully and sometimes kill the small farmers who won't sell them their land so they can expand without destroying further forest to remain 'sustainable'.  They are using child labour and their labour is often slave labour by any other name.  I was willing to accept sustainable until I did some deeper research and found out about these things.  The other thing that I find interesting is that unlike certified organic their names will not appear on any lists so you can't do your own research into their plantation.
> 
> I do not begrudge anyone the use of palm, it is a personal choice, but those are the reasons I won't use sustainable palm either....  :?



I think that depends on the country that the palm oil is being farmed. A lot of tropical nations aren't exactly world leaders in regulated markets or labor conditions, but not all palm oil marked 'sustainable' will necessarily be coming from such conditions.


----------



## Lindy (Nov 25, 2012)

Very good point, I just happen to have become somewhat skeptical because this is such a cash crop.


----------



## Gryfonmoon (Nov 25, 2012)

Lindy said:
			
		

> Very good point, I just happen to have become somewhat skeptical because this is such a cash crop.



I understand. I would be (and am) too.

As a geographer by training, I do try to research labor conditions and export inspection protocols of various countries who produce certain goods I want to acquire. It can be done with reasonable accuracy.


----------



## Lindy (Nov 26, 2012)

Good to know.... thanks


----------



## Lilahblossom (Nov 26, 2012)

Wow! Makes you re think things doesn't it?


----------



## judymoody (Nov 26, 2012)

serfmunke said:
			
		

> Babassu Oil is an alternative and most who use it absolutely love it!



Babassu is much more similar in chemical composition to coconut oil than palm oil.  So it doesn't really function like palm.  It does, however, make very nice soap.


----------



## Sanctuary (Nov 27, 2012)

Wow.....I sure got  a whole lot of info from folks....it seems that there are many people out there who are aware of the Palm Oil Issues.  I'm glad that people are becoming more aware of the important issues surrounding Palm oil, and the issues that need to be addressed.  I do plan on looking into alternate recipes to use that don't have Palm Oil as one of the main ingredients, so that I can alternate out on my batches.  I want to thank everyone for there comments that they supplied, they were greatly appreciated and I look forward to talking with all of you again hopefully.
Blessings to All
Sanctuary


----------



## GreenPalm (Nov 28, 2012)

There are currently two options for companies who use palm oil / palm kernel oil or any derivatives & fractions, 1 )support or  2)use RSPO (Rountable on Sustianable Palm Oil) certified material. There are 4 approved supply chain options, 1)Segregated and 2)Identity preserved - if companies use these options they can claim they 'Use RSPO certified Palm Oil'. The other two options are 3)Mass Balance and 4)Book & Claim (Book & Claim option is operated by GreenPalm), if these options are used then the company can claim to Support the production of RSPO Certified Palm Oil. 

The link document below explains what is required for each of these supply chain options, if a company is just a member of the RSPO or says its supplier is a member of the RSPO, this does not mean they are using or even supporting RSPO certified palm. A membership is a first step, also to use the Book & Claim supply chain option you don't currently have to be a member of the RSPO.   

http://bit.ly/NwVJ4r   - Guide to Support or Use RSPO certified sustainable palm oil 

Brambel Berry's RSPO membership looks like it is currently pending approval. They are currently not a member of GreenPalm or use this RSPO supply chain option.   
Soapers Work / Columbus foods, not an RSPO member, not a member of GreenPalm.


----------



## Lindy (Dec 3, 2012)

Hello Greenpalm - thank you for this information.  Can you tell me please if only members can buy this type of palm?  Are there other certified sustainable palm groups or other certifications?  When your group does certification are they examining how a plantation does its expansion and whether this is being done ethically?  Is there some way that we, the end user, can verify the information through a 3rd person or auditor.

Cheers


----------

